# Wavemaker Size?



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Just wondering what power wavemaker to buy for my 72" tank? a 12000L/Hr or 6000L/Hr?? Im going to be turning it off at night!! although river currents dont stop then!! LOL


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I had Koralia magnum 8 in my 180g before, which is 72"x24"x24" it outputs 3250gph (12350L/H) and my pygos loved it but not my plants, so if you only hard decor then go with the 12000L/H. 
here's a video of the koralia magnum 8 in my 180g, it's at the upper left corner.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

What kinda powerhead would you suggest for a 55gal tank?


----------

